# Stir Crazy Cake



## mulepackin (Feb 8, 2008)

Many of you probably have a recipe like this, but thought I'd toss it out here. It is a quick, easy to make cake, especially if pressed for time doing a BBQ. Seems to really go well with Q also.

Stir Crazy Cake

2 1/2 cups flour
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cup cocoa
2 tsp. soda
1/2 tsp. salt
2/3 cup veg. oil
2 tblsp. vinegar
1 tblsp. vanilla
2 cups cold brewed coffee
1/4 cup sugar
1/2 tsp. cinnamon

Put first 5 ingredients in ungreased 13x9 inch pan. Stir with fork to mix. Form 3 wells in flour mixture. Pour oil in 1 well, vinegar in next, and vanilla in last. Pour coffee over all and stir with fork until well mixed.  Do not beat. Combine remaining sugar and cinnamon. Sprinkle over batter on cake. Bake at 350 degrees for 35 to 40 minutes. Goes well with  vanilla ice cream or great on its own.


----------

